# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Kokteil (Pijet)

## tiziana

Sangria eshte nje aperitiv spanjoll por eshte bere i famshem ne te gjithe boten.Eshte ideale ne stinen e veres.Ka shume menyra per tu pergatitur por une po ju sjell ate me klasiken.

                    SANGRIA KLASIKE

Perberesit:1lt vere e kuqe ose e bardhe por jo shume e forte,1lt uje mineral i gazuar qe mund te zevendesohet sipas deshires edhe me Asti spumante,15ml Brandy, 15ml Cointreau, 1molle, 1limon, 1portokalle, 1pjeshke, 6-7 luleshtrydhe ose 1kiwi, sheqer sipas deshires, kanelle, 2-3karafila.

PERGATITJA: Sangria pergatitet ne nje ene te gjere qelqi tip broke ku hidhet ne fillim vera me sheqerin dhe me pijet e tjera pa spumanten qe shtohet ne fund se i del gazi.Nderkohe priten te gjitha frutat qe kemi pa i qeruar ne copa jo shume te medhaja (frutat duhet te jene pak te forta jo shume te pjekura),perzihen me lengun e portokallit dhe te limonit dhe i bashkojme me veren.Ne fund hedhim kanellen dhe karafilat ,i perziejme mire dhe e leme te ne frigorifer te pakten 12 ore para perdorimit.

----------


## Fiori

Ketu ku jetoj une nuk te ngelet shume kohe te pish pije te tilla (mua sidomos per faktin se jam gjithmone duke levizur me makine) per te mos u hedhur dhe tek ajo qe ne USA jam akoma nen moshe  :buzeqeshje: 

Megjithate berja e pijeve te tilla me ka terhequr gjithmone. Kam marre dhe nje liste me pijet kryesore qe serviren ketu ne amerike dhe i ngaterroj ndonjehere sa per te helmuar njerzit  :i hutuar:  

Ajo me lart me pelqeu do e provoj ne ndonje mbremje tani ne vere. Por jam kurioze te di frutat i le copa apo i grin fare? Nuk e di po te ishin copa si mund te pihej, te ngeleshin ne gryke  :sarkastik:  apo jane thjesht per aromen qe mund ti japin pijes?! (vetem imagjinate kjo tani)

Nje shtese e vogel, gjithmone per ti bere sa me shume terheqese pijet gjate nje mbremjeje me miq. Ne kutizat e copave te akullit mund te hedhim gjethe lulesh, gonxhe lulesh, ullinj _(sipas pijeve)_, copa frutash, dhe ti mbushim me uje apo dhe me leng frutash _(ne rastin e pijes me lart, mund ti mbushim me lengun e njeres nga frutat shijen e se ciles e duam te dominoje ne pije)_ i veme ne ngrirje dhe ne fund kemi copeza akulli terheqese dhe funksionale _(gjithashtu ata qe do i pijne do kujtojne se ti ke harxhuar gjithe diten duke u marre me to kur ty nuk do te duhen as dy min)_

Me copat e akullit mund te luash shume, mjafton te kesh pak imagjinate dhe ato i kthen ne vepra te vogla arti per nje pije  :buzeqeshje:  

Pershendetje (mezi po pres recetat e tjera)

----------


## tiziana

Per fiorin

Sangrine mund ta pergatisesh edhe ne version "light" d.m.th pa ato pijet e forta dhe me vere te bute qe edhe e holluar me ujin qe i shtohet nuk ndihet shume. Vetem se vera duhet te jete e cilesise se mire.Dhe sa per frutat duhet te jene te prera ne copa ose ne thela te holla dhe sherbehen edhe ato ,ah se harrova per ta hedhur neper gota perdoret nje garuzhde e vogel dhe kush te doje mund t'i haje frutat.
Sa per copat e akullit kishe ide shume te mire 
P.s. Vetem mos harro se duke qene nje aperitiv ofrohet gjithmone para ngrenie.

----------


## Fiori

ah e kuptova tani. Eshte pak a shume si ponç frutash sic e quajne ketu. Eshte e vertete qe perdoret shume dhe nje tjeter kombinim i cili me ka pelqyer shume ka qene leng rrushi me asti spumante dhe fruta. Frutat sigurisht mund ti hash me vete ose dhe mund te mos i hedhesh fare ne goten tende.


p.s. nuk e di pse nga shpjegimi i fillimit mu fiksua qe pija pergatitej drejt ne gote jo ne nje ene tjeter  :i hutuar:

----------


## Estella

RUMI: 
Atmosferë Karaibesh, plazhe të bardha e plot diell, det i kthjellët blu Një pije, në aromat e së cilës fshihet një shpirt i thellë e ëndërrues
Janë të ndryshme interpretimet që jepen për të shpjeguar origjinat e fjalës - rum -,por, një gjë është e sigurtë: Origjina e kësaj pijeje është karaibiane. Rumi është një nga pasojat e pushtimit të Amerikës, ku, në shekullin XIV, europianët mbollën të parat plantacione të kallamit të sheqerit të sjellë nga Azia. Kolonët vunë re prodhimin e një lëngu të ëmbël si rezultat i fermentimit të shurupit të sheqerit. Distilimi i mëtejshëm i tij dha si rezulat një pije alkoolike, që u bë menjëherë e njohur: Kishte lindur Ruminjë pije për të gjitha stinët, më se i nevojshëm në përzierjet e akullta të verës dhe një përbërës i nxehtë në krijimin e atmosferave të ngrohta dimërore; pija e sensacioneve romantike e aventureske, që jo më kot është quajtur "pija e piratëve".

----------


## Estella

Gin Cooler

4 pjesë gin (60 ml) 
1/2 luge sheqer 
ujë mineral i gazuar 
lëkurë limoni 
Në një gotë të lartë të ftohur më parë, shkrini sheqerin në gin. Shtoni kubikë akulli dhe mbusheni me ujë mineral. Përziejeni dhe dekorojeni me lëkurën e limonit.

----------


## Estella

DAIQUIRI
1/10 shurup sheqeri
3/10 lëng limoni
6/10 rum Bacardi (i bardhë) 

Përgatitet në shaker dhe shërbehet në gotën e kokteilit.

----------


## forever

duke kerkuar campari gjeta formulen si ta bej ketu
 ndryshe quhet gin fizzz margarita po ka pak ndryshim :

1 shot Gordon Gin
1/4 shot dry vermouth ose triple sec po nuk patet 
4 shout sweet and sour
1 orange slice po mus e fusni ne sheqer (mua me pelqen bitter) 
1/2 oz ice 

Hajt salute! gaezuar dmth

----------


## Estella

jam kurioze te di c'fare koktej mund te besh me rakine shqipetare?

----------


## Mina

Me rakine shqiptare, kur e pi i zoti i shtepise, te ben nje kokteil me orendite e shtepise qe te cuditet mendja.

----------


## dimegeni

Nuk e di po rakine mund ta perdorja tek "Red Kunduz",ky kokteil me hudhi ne toke se pija dot....me ca behet ? se mbaj mend.

----------


## peshkatari

Estela lexo pak tek Sekreti prapa fluskave dhe aty do te gjesh me shume informacion per Rumin, persa i perket atyre masave quhen Jigers (Xhigers) dhe kane njeri krah 1 oz dhe krahu tjeter 3 oz ndersa Rakia shqipetare nuk behet koktej sepse hyn tek kordialet te cilat nuk perzihen por pihen siç jane. Megjithate nuk do te thote se nuk i shkrep ne koke ndonjerit dhe e perzihen gjithefarsoj gjerash dhe na ben ndonje shpikje.

----------


## Eni

Estella moj  :buzeqeshje: 

ku ma gjete rumin hahaha.
Mua me pelqen Bacardi, qe eshte pija number 1 per mua, por s'me pelqen ta perzieje me te tjera e zakonisht e pi me akull e limon. 
Pale aroma e kendshme qe leshon kur e hedh ne gote, hmm te hedh ne toke !

----------


## DEBATIKU

Me qene se ju pelqen rumi po ju them disa kokteile rumi              Blue lagoon  
 1 oz rum(ose nje teke)shtoi pak blue curacao & barmix (qe eshte leng limoni dhe lime)

daiquiri
 1 oz rum & barmix

gjithashtu do te desha tju tregoja dhe per     1 oz pech schnapps dhe pjese te njejat orange&cranberry juice

----------


## Estella

Blue Lagoon eshte my favorite. Kur isha ne Las Vegas ishte nje nga pijet me te famshme, por nga Amerika Lindore jo dhe aq, si NY, NJ, CT, MI, IL, OH.  
shumica e vendeve te jepnin edhe goten ku e pije ta merrje me veta, solla ne shtepi 30 e ca gota.

----------


## Estella

Bahama Mama
 Sex on the beach is nice too po eshte shume e thjeshte per ta bere, ska nevoje per asgje. Behet e mire vecse. Pse ja kane vene emrin Sex on the Beach?

----------


## DEBATIKU

Kam mbaruar shkolle per bartender por nuk na i thane si ja u kane vene emrin pijeve vetem si behen, keshtu po te tregoj edhe nje kokteil tjeter.

YELLOW BIRD

1OZ GALLIANO (BANANA LIQUER AMERICAN) HEDHIM GJITHASHTU NGA PAK TRIPLE SEC DHE WHITE RUM DHE NE FUND LENG PORTOKALLI                                          

KY KOKTEIL SA PER KULTURE ESHTE KOKTEILI I PREFERUAR I ELISABET TEILOR

----------


## Fiori

Me sa di une ne Amerike, rakia eshte e njohur si moonshine por ne shume shtete eshte ilegale te shesesh apo te pish moonshine (dhe ketu behet fjale per moonshine origjinale, prodhuar pak a shume ne te njejten menyre si ne prodhojme rakine).

Moonshine eshte pije per alkooliket sic thone amerikanet. Ose e pi pa perzjere ose nuk e pi fare. E perseri ka raste kur mund te ngaterrohet me leng frutash per tja zbutur disi shijen. 

Nje nga perzjerjet me te preferuara per mua eshte Hummer. Nuk duhet shume mend per te kuptuar perse : ) 

*Hummer :*

1 oz. Coffee Vodka
1 oz. Rum (i lehte)
2 luge te medha me akullore (cfare ju pelqen me shume, gjithsesi akullorja me vanilje perdoret me shume)  

 Me pas, pak a shume i perzieni te tera ne blender. Jo shume shpejt dhe voila  :buzeqeshje:  , gati per te pire!


*Lista e perzjerjeve me te perdorura per kete vere, sipas David Rosengarten* 

*1. Cosmopolitan* - thone se ky cocktail eshte krijuar per here te pare nga nje bashkesi ne Provincetown, Ma. 

*2. Mojito* - Perzjerje Kubaneze

*3. Sangria* - Vere e kuqe, leng frutash, uje Gline. 

*4. Long Island* - Vodke, gin, rum i bardhe, tequila ose triple sec, perzjere me limon dhe Coke. 

*5. Pina Colada* - rum, ananas dhe coconut. 

*6. Martini mix* - vodke ose gin, pak vermouth, pak limon.

*7. Mai Tai* - Thuhet se kur dy shoke nga Tahiti shkuan ne restorantin e Trader Vic, provuan per here te pare kete pije fantastike qe sipas tyre ishte "Mai Tai, roe 'ae" ose "Jashte kesaj bote". 

*8. Sea Breeze* - kjo pije eshte pak a shume menyra me moderne e pijes se njohur me pare me emrin screwdriver. 

*9. Cape Codder* - Ka marre emrin nga nje zone ne Massachusetts, ne baret e se ciles u servir per here te pare. 

*10. Gin and Tonic* - eshte perdorur fillimisht kunder semundjeve. Gjate pushtimit te Indise nga Anglia, ushtaret pinin tonic, limon, dhe gin per te mundur malarien.

----------


## White_Angel

*Koktej me vere te bardhe.*



Te verdhat e vezeve perzihen me sheqer , hedhim vere , liker , leng molle dhe copa akulli.


Vere 2 gota, te verdha veze 2, sheqer 2 filxhan kafeje, liker 1 gote pije , leng molle 1 gote pije.



*Koktej me cokollate.*


Tretet cokallata ne qumesht te nxehte me sheqer, ftohet hidhet liker dhe sherbehet ne gota , duke hedhur copa akulli.



Cokollate e vogel 1 cope. qumesht 2 gota , liker 2 gota pije, sheqer 1 filxhan kafeje, pak akull



*Pije me vishnje*


Vishnjet lahen , kullohen dhe bashke me bishtat e berthamat vihen ne ene te mbyllur me alkool per esence. Kur na duhet , pergatitim shurup te trashe per pije dhe hedhim esencen e vishnjeve sipas deshires. Pergatitet ne kete menyre: vishnjet vihen ne ene te mbyllur me sheqer ( 1kg vishnje me tre gota sheqer) dhe vihen ne diell per 5-8 dite per tu fermentuar. Vishnjet bien ne fund dhe siper del shurupi. Pergatitet nje shurup me uje e sheqer jo shume i trashe dhe hollohet me shurupin e vishnjes duke shtuar alkool sipas deshires. Mund te pergatiten edhe ne menyre tjeter. Ne shurupin e vishnjeve hidhet raki 18 grade sa te fitoje shijen e deshiruar. Kjo quhet vishnjak.

----------


## diikush

> jam kurioze te di c'fare koktej mund te besh me rakine shqipetare?


besoj se vetem shqeto/sade  :buzeqeshje: 
...provova njehere ta perziej me leng portokalli dhe akull (Screwdriver) por nuk shijonte shume mire.


Fiori--me sa di une Moonshine eshte tjeter gje; rakia njihet si Grapa, zakonisht e importuar nga Italia. Distilohet njesoj si rakia jone, por eshte mjaft me e zbutur...nje pjese e mire e lokaleve ne usa e kane, por vetem pak e njohin....ata pak qe e kerkojne e perdorin zakonisht ketu si aperitiv ose si dicka mbas buke, per te ndihmuar tretjen e ushqimit (e cuditshme per ne Shqipot, po hajt thuaji ketyre  :buzeqeshje:

----------

